# forge 007 diverter valve. which spring should i use?



## cholo1 (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a 2005 jetta gli its pretty much stock. i just purchased a forge 007 diverter valve and was wondering which spring i should use?. right now i got the green spring in. and should i use the spacers that come with it.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

its based on boost level. If you are runnign stock boost then the stock spring that came with it works.


----------



## Addicted II Speed (Nov 2, 2007)

Everybody here says to run the weakest spring no matter what, unless you go BT. Which sounds kinda stupid to me...
You kinda have to test them out. You definitly won't need the strongest spring though. But see how the engine performs with just the green spring. Do WOT, partial throttle... See how it feels when letting off the gas too.
I posted a thread like this a few years ago, and again, everyone said use the green spring with a chip... I couldn't figure out why my GLI was bucking every time I let off the throttle, turns out I needed spacers in there too. The medium spring seemed to steal power from me... But for my buddy, the yellow one works fine (Same car, same mods).
So sorry for the long post lol, but its up to the car, really. Just test things out. You won't hurt anything.


_Modified by Addicted II Speed at 1:36 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: forge 007 diverter valve. which spring should i use? (cholo1)*


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: forge 007 diverter valve. which spring should i use? (l88m22vette)*

By searching, I found this for you:

_Quote, originally posted by *VDuBPL* »_off of forge's website
Valve Spring color coding
Green - 5-15 PSI
Yellow - 15-23 PSI
Blue - 23-30 PSI
Red - 30 + PSI

which means that you should get the green spring, u are running around 12 psi max on stock programming.


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

So if we have a BT,let's say [email protected] psi,the best solution is blue spring or at BT we need to use the red one??


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm not really sure how the spring can rob power or whatever.
When boosting, the spring will almost do nothing in there, because the boost pressure will be sent to the DV as well. So, if you boost 15psi it will create a 15psi pressure inside the DV+the spring.
Isn't this correct?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Addicted II Speed* »_Everybody here says to run the weakest spring *possible* no matter what, unless you go BT. Which sounds kinda stupid to me...


You missed a crucial part.
Obviously, if it's leaking, you need to go up, or shim.
Also, if you're racing, shifting fast and want to keep lag at an absolute minimum going stiffer to shorten the duration of the valve opening/closing can help.


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

So which spring we use in a [email protected] psi??
Blue or red?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kalamaris20vt* »_So which spring we use in a [email protected] psi??
Blue or red?



PSI is PSI. Blue, as a rough guide.


----------



## kalamaris20vt (Dec 16, 2007)

No matter what turbo we use?
For example,if we have 27psi with a K03 and 27 psi with a GT35,the spring should be the same colour?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kalamaris20vt* »_No matter what turbo we use?
For example,if we have 27psi with a K03 and 27 psi with a GT35,the spring should be the same colour?


Yes, the pressure is the same: 27 PSI.
It flows more air at the same pressure, but pressure is pressure.


----------



## trbogirl (May 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (-Khaos-)*

hey where do i but this forge 007 diverter valve? Is there a difference in makes?


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

It bears repeating:
Run the weakest spring that allows you to hold the desired boost.
The DV, like a BOV, is intended to protect the compressor from surge by venting the outlet side of the compressor to its inlet. This prevents a pressure wave reflected from a suddenly-closed throttle from impinging on the compressor causing surge and high shaft torque.
Running the weakest spring that will hold the boost you're running helps ensure that the valve opens in a timely fashion and actually does its job of protecting the turbo. Only if the valve is somehow leaking should you up the spring pressure. The higher the spring pressure the more manifold vacuum is required to open the valve. This slows the reaction time of the valve and may allow that pressure wave to reach the compressor.
Follow Forge's instructions.
As to where:
http://www.forgemotorsport.com...oduct


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: forge 007 diverter valve. which spring should i use? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_









LMAO i see you posting this all the time.


----------

